# Do you speak more than one language?



## Mashka (Feb 17, 2009)

If so, which one(s)?


----------



## naiad (Feb 18, 2009)

English and French


----------



## Banned (Feb 18, 2009)

These days I'm lucky if I can speak proper English.  When I was in high school, I was *really* into languages and was fluent in English, French, Spanish, and ASL (American Sign Language).  Unfortunately, when it comes to a language, if you don't use it you lose it, and I haven't used three of them in over 15 years so I don't know them anymore.  But it was fun when I did!


----------



## white page (Feb 18, 2009)

english, French and a slav language


----------



## naiad (Feb 18, 2009)

Turtle: I can relate to what you said. I used to be multi-lingual (Hebrew, Greek & Mandarin) but due to an utter lack of practice, I've lost those 3. I know I could pick them up readily if I tried to, though. Maybe one day...


----------



## Mashka (Feb 18, 2009)

white page said:


> english, French and a slav language



which Slavic one?


----------



## Halo (Feb 18, 2009)

English is the only one.  I tried French, Spanish and Polish but all I got were the swear words in those


----------



## Mashka (Feb 18, 2009)

Halo said:


> English is the only one.  I tried French, Spanish and Polish but all I got were the swear words in those



I speak Polish haha, swear words were the first things I learned too


----------

